# Yep, I'm gonna restore my RER Snapper



## tom coffey (Nov 13, 2020)

I have an old two pedal Snapper rear eng rider that I wasn't sure I wanted to restore. Then I found this...
















a blade for the front. Now I know I'm restoring the Snapper and the blade.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looking forward to the restoration in photos!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

OK.... I'm all for restoring a RER Snapper, but to push snow? You might as well just order 4-5 of these right now. Stens # 240-975, they run about $15. Mind you, this comes from a guy that lives in MS that uses a leaf blower to clear snow









If you're not familiar with what this is, then you might not understand why you don't see a whole lot of snowplows for RER Snappers. Here's another gentle hint as to the weak point you will encounter


----------



## tom coffey (Nov 13, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> OK.... I'm all for restoring a RER Snapper, but to push snow? You might as well just order 4-5 of these right now. Stens # 240-975, they run about $15. Mind you, this comes from a guy that lives in MS that uses a leaf blower to clear snow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, yeah I've replaced a few over the years. The last time I bought a Snapper RER I passed by a yard sale on day and saw one so I stopped. I inquired and was told I ran fine but would not move out of it's tracks. The price was $10 so I bought it. After the seller helped me load it in the back of my truck he said "Hold up, I have something that goes with it." He left and returned with two drive discs, a new one and a worn out one. He said "I have no idea what these are but they are for the Snapper." When I got home I checked and there was no disc on the mower, but the bolts were there. I installed the new disc and mowed my yard with the Snapper for the rest of that summer. It was rope start only but always starts on the second pull. Good deal for $10. The most recent one was a gift from a friend and is a two pedal model with an '87 model 8HP electric and pull start B&S engine.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

OK... So you know they are disc drive and not really designed to push a lot snow, or tow, especially a 8HP. I have a customer that burns up a drive disc every season towing several dozen 4x4 lawn cart loads full of apples up a long hill to the remote barn out in the woods on his property where he processes them.

I trade the price of the disc and my install labor for a couple of quart Mason Jars full of what he makes with the Granny Smith apples. This season, I even loaned him my Case 446 for a couple of days because his starter went out and it took the USPS 10-days to get it here from Texas. There was a panic descending over the locals and I had to step up and do my part as a "community service"


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

Appljack goes down sooo smooth.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Bob Driver said:


> .....I have a customer that burns up a drive disc every season towing several dozen 4x4 lawn cart loads full of apples up a long hill to the remote barn out in the woods on his property where he processes them.


I busted out laughing when I got to "where he processes them". My Dad got into a little trouble with the minister of our church when he came to visit and saw my Dad's apple "processing equipment" set up in the kitchen. It also got used to "process" raisons.


----------



## Dan1050 (Jan 3, 2020)

I have an 8hp rear bagger if you want another one for parts. I think the gear on the cam shaft is bad, it backfires through the carb. I live in east central Michigan.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

bontai Joe said:


> I busted out laughing when I got to "where he processes them". My Dad got into a little trouble with the minister of our church when he came to visit and saw my Dad's apple "processing equipment" set up in the kitchen. It also got used to "process" raisons.


The song "Copperhead Road" where Grandad buys "100lbs of yeast and some copper line"..... Production/equipment cost have really changed since my Grandad was selling it for $3 a quart and running it into Nashville in a Model-T pickup.

100lbs of yeast ---- $150
1/2" x 25' copper tubing ---- $40
Case of quart mason Jars ---- $70
Oak "Thump Barrel" ---- $100


----------



## tom coffey (Nov 13, 2020)

Six months ago I didn't know there were push blades for Snapper RERs. Then I bought the first one I ever saw. After some research I found that there were two different models. A few days ago I found one of the "other" ones. Now I have one of each.








Note that the operator lever is on the opposite side.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Bob Driver said:


> The song "Copperhead Road" where Grandad buys "100lbs of yeast and some copper line"..... Production/equipment cost have really changed since my Grandad was selling it for $3 a quart and running it into Nashville in a Model-T pickup.
> 
> 100lbs of yeast ---- $150
> 1/2" x 25' copper tubing ---- $40
> ...


 Mason jars; $12.95 Canadian a dozen here!


----------

